# Trying to G2 a Course Will Not be Tolerated



## AWP (Oct 11, 2011)

Each component of special operations is unique in traits, capabilities, and requirements and to that end they all have different selection processes and criteria. While the members of the board want to see you succeed, and will assist you towards your goals, we will not help you “G2” a course nor will we allow this board to be a conduit of information regarding a selection course. Examples include how to participate in certain events, questions for oral boards, detailed schedules, and ways to game the course or system.

We will offer advice and suggestions for preparing mentally and physically, and we will probably offer more detailed information with certain specifics left out, but we will not assist you in beating the system to make it through a SOF selection and assessment course. Increase your odds? Yes. Sidestep the process and methodology behind selection? Absolutely not.

If you have any questions about what constitutes “G2ing” a course, send a message to a Staff member and they will answer you.

Thank you,
The Staff


----------

